# Baby pigeon died while feeding



## axay1208 (Feb 9, 2017)

I found two abandoned baby pigeons(may be 2 to 4 days old) near my house. I brought them home and tried to feed them mashed paste of rice and lentils as i didn't have special bird feed at home or in my area. I fed them with syringe but without tubing(i didn't have it either). They were both fine yesterday. But tonight while feeding one of them died?. I think perhaps he aspirated the food or something.I used to put the food inside their beaks, not down their throats into the crop as I had no tubing to attach to syringe? one of them is still alive..Could someone please tell me what i did wrong? Was feeding them into the beak and not down into crop using a rubber tube responsible for the baby's death?I m feeling very sad and guilty! : '(


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes I can tell you what was wrong. You don't put food into a baby pigeons mouth, they feed by putting their beak into the parent birds mouth and by putting food into their mouth you can easily get it into their air hole (breathing hole) and aspirate them. To feed a baby pigeon you need a syringe with the pointed needle end cut off and a piece of rubber or balloon stretched over the end with a slit cut in it - that way the bird puts its beak into the slit and takes its food. 

Go to YouTube and search feeding baby pigeons, that's what I did and all my five were raised successfully from hatching.


----------



## axay1208 (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks a lot Fredah. I ll keep that in mind.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

This is how I feed babies. It duplicates the parents mouth and they self feed, so you don't have to worry as much about aspiration. I've raised many many babies this way, from 1 day old and up.
Cut the tip off the nipple of a baby bottle, big enough to comfortably fit their beak into. I slide a finger of a rubber glove over the nipple and put a 'X' slit in it, to help keep the mess to a minimum.
I use Kaytee Hand Feeding Formula. Warm and not too thick. Guide the beak into the hole and let them do the work. Never force food into a babies mouth.
As they get older, I add small seeds to the formula.


----------



## axay1208 (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you ms freebird


----------

